# تعلم كل شياء عن عناصر الكترونية



## noorsat1980 (2 يوليو 2009)

:77:
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تعلموا العلم وتعلموا للعلم السكينة وتواضعوا لمن تعلمون منه .
وقال سيدنا موسى للخضر رضى الله عنه :- هل اتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا 
صدق الله العظيم .
الترانزيستور 
ـــــــــــــــ
الترانزيستور نوعان :- 
ــــــــــــــــ
1-عدل الترانزيستور PnP 
2- معكوس NPN وهو أكثر استخداما 
الرمز الفني للترانزيستور :- 
ــــــــــ
السهم يرمز إلى طرف القاذف E وهو يحدد نوع الترانزيستور واتجاه تيار القاذف .فيكون خارجاً من القاعدة B في نوع NPN ويكون إتجاه تيار القاذف داخلاً إلى القاعدة PNP
تشغيل الترانزيستور :-
ــــــــــــــ 
لعمل الترانزيستور لابد من توافر إنحيازين أمامي وعكسي
1- الإنحياز الأمامى :- فرق الجهد بين القاعدة والقاذف بين B &Eوهو أكثر أهمية وهو يتر اوح بين5.&7. فولت 
2- الإنحياز العكسي :-هو فرق الجهد بين B&C 
أشكال الترانزيستور وأحجامه وترقيمه :-
ــــــــــــــــــــ 
الترانزيستور الياباني ويأخذ الأرقام الآتية 
2SA1015 
الترانزيستور الأوروبي ويأخذ الأرقام التالية :- 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
• BU208
• BUY71
• BD135
• BC548
• BF422
ومن هذه الأرقام لا نستطيع أن نستدل على نوع الترانزيستور كما فى الترقيم الياباني فمثلاً BF422ترانزيستور NPN (وهو سيد الترانزستورات الصغيرة ) بينما نجد أن الترانزيستور BF 421 PNPفتعساً للترقيم الأوروبي .
ونحن كفنيين نتغاضى عن ال2S ويسمى الترانزيستور بال A&C&B كما أننا نعرف نوع الترانزيستور من إتجاه السهم فالسهم الداخل يعنى أن الترانزيستور من النوع PNP
والسهم الخارج يعنى أن الترانزيستور نوعه NPN
والترقيم الياباني أتاح لنا معرفة نوع الترانزيستور من إسمه 
فالترانزيستور A&B من النوع PNP 
والترانزيستور C&D من النوع NPN
وكتب البدائل المتوفرة فى السوق توضح لك معلومات هامة عن الترانزيستور هي :-
1- نوعه –تركيبه – أطرافه – أماكن إستخدامه –جهده –تياره –قدرته –وبدائله
قياس الترانزيستور :-
ــــــــــــــ 
الترانزيستور له 3أوجه B&C&A
الترانزيستور نوع NPN السليم نختبره كالآتي :-
الطرف الأسود على Bويقيس مع EوC
وإذا خلفنا الأطراف بمعنى وضعنا الأحمر مكان الأسود فإنه لا يقيس 
ولا يقيس بين الCو الE
الترانزيستور نوع PNP نختبره كالآتي :-
نضع الطرف الأحمر على B ويقيس مع CوE وإذا خلفنا الأطراف فإنه لا يقيس 
أعطال الترانزيستور :-
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
1- OPENلا يقيس أي طرف مع الآخر 
2-SHORT كل الأطراف تقيس مع بعضها 
3-LEAKAGE يعنى به تسريب لا نستطيع إكتشافه بالآفو وفى هذه الحالة نغير الترانزيستور بدون قياس عند تعاملنا مع دائرة بها عطل والترانزيستور من النوع الصغير 
ملحوظة :-
ـــــــــــــــ 
نستطيع معرفة العطلين الأول والثاني للترانزيستور بجهاز الآفـو 
ثنائيات هامة :-
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
1- ثنائي أل LED
وهـى لمبة صغيرة تضئ بألوان مختلفة عند تسليط جهد صغير عليها ويختبر كالثنائي العادي ويقيس في إتجاه واحد مثل السليكون ويمكن أن يضئ عند القياس في إتجاه الأمام 
2- ثنائي ZENER DIODE
ــــــــــــــ
ويأخذ أشكال متعددة مثل السليكون العادي أو الجيرمانيوم ويستخدم كمثبت للجهد ويسمى بجهد إنهياره بمعنى زينر 11 فـولت فإنه يثبت الجهد 11فـولت ويختبر بالأوم فهو يقاس بوضع الطرف الأحمر للآفـو على الكاثود والطرف الأسود على الآنـود فيعطى قراءة بالأوم وإذا خلفنا الأطـراف فإنه لا يقيس 
2- ثنائى الفارى كـاب :-
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ويستخدم كمكثف صغير السعة لأنه بوضع جهد على طرفيه تظهر خاصية سعوية وبتغيير هذا الجهد تتغير السعة وبالتالي تتغير دوائر الرنين التي تتوافق مع تردد قناة معينه
مفاتيح الجهاز الداخلية والخارجية :-
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
وهـى مقاومات متغيرة وملفات ذو قلب الفرايت متغير الحث والتي تعمل مع الدوائر المختلفة لجهاز التليفزيون 
وتنقسم إلى قـسـمـين :- داخلية وخـارجية 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
خارجية :- بأكرة مخصصة لإستخدام مالك التليفزيون 
داخلية:- يمكن تحريكها بالمفك الصغير وتسمى بوط مخصصة للفنى 
ويمكن إستبدال هـذه البوطات عند تلفها بأخرى لها نفس الشكل والقيمة الأومية ونعرف قيمتها من الدائرة أو نقرأ المكتوب عليها مثلاً 5K يعنى 5كيلو و1M يعنى 1ميجا ومثلاً 203 يعنى 20000 أوم يعنى أن الرقم 3 يعنى وضع ثلاثة أصفار ويكون الناتج بالأوم 
4R7 يعنى 4.7 أوم 2E7يعنى 2.7 أوم
المفاتيح الخارجية :-
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1-مفتاح الصوت والتشغيل (ON/OFF) فـوليوم وإمـا أن يكونا متصلان أو منفصلان 
مفتاح الصوت 3 أطراف 
(أ) أرضى 
(ب) الوسط نسبة معينه من الإشارة الخارجة من كاشف الصوت 
(ج) الطرف الثالث هو خرج إشارة كاشف الصوت وعنده أعلى صوت 
هـنا يكون التغيير فى شدة الإشارة الداخلة إلى مكبر جهد الصوت وتتراوح قيمة الفوليوم بين 5 و10كيلو 
2- مفتاح الإضاءة :-BRIGHT 
هو مقاومة متغيرة فى دائرة الشاشة وظيفتها تغيير جهد كـاثود الشاشة وتقدر بمئات الكيلو أوم وأطرافها ثلاثة 
(أ)أرضى 
(ب) الأوسط إلى كـاثود الشاشة 
(ج) مصدر الجهد المستمر 
3- مفتاح التباين CONTRAST
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
مقاومة متغيرة وتعمل في مرحلة مكبر المرئيات الثاني وعادة تتعامل مع الإشارة ويتصل الطرف الأوسط لها بأي طرف جانبي وبذلك لا يكون عملها كمجزئ وإ نما كجزء من المقاومة بمعنى بزيادة قيمتها تعوق الإشارة وبانخفاض قيمتها يسهل مرور الإشارة أي للحصول على أعلى تباين يمكن إلغاؤها تماماً بتوصيل جميع أطرافها

4- مفتاح التثبيت الرأسي :-VERTICAL HOLD
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وهو مقاومة متغيرة تعمل فى دائرة المذبذب الرأسى لضبط تردده إلى 50ذبذبة كل ثانية 

5-مفتاح التثبيت الأفقي HORIZONTAL HOLD 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وهو بوط بأكس أو ملف أوسوليتور ذو قلب الفرايت وأكس بالفحمة وبتغيير وضع القلب الفرايت داخل ملف المذبذب يضبط تردده .
6_مفتاح الضبط الدقيق :-FINE TUNING 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وتكون له أكـرة متداخلة مع أكـرة مفتاح القنوات وبتحريكها يضبط ملف المذبذب المحلى ليتناسب مع التردد البينى المطلوب 
المفاتيح الداخلية :-
ــــــــــــ 
(1)مفتاح أل A.G.C ضابط الكسب الأوتوماتيكي :-
وهو يتحكم فى شدة الإشارة المستقبلة ويختلف من جهاز إلى آخر وممكن أن يكون R.F.G.C وI.F.A.G.Cوتتراوح قيمته بين (1)و(3)كيلو 
(2)الإرتفاع الرأسى :-VERTICAL HIGHT
أو V. SIZE 
ووظيفته ضبط إرتفاع الصورة من أعلى ومن أسفل 
(3) الخطية الرأسية :- V.LINE
وظيفته تنظيم وترتيب الخطوط الأفقية حتى لا تكون متباعدة فى مكان ومتقاربة فى مكان آخر والذي يكون من نتيجته إستطالة فى الصورة من جهة وضغطها فى جهة أخرى 
(4)مفتاح +B ADJUST أو AVR 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

وهو بوط ليضبط خرج دائرة مثبت الجهد REGULATOR
دائرة التغذية وتثبيت الجهد
POWER SUPPLY
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وتنقسم إلى جزئين :- ( 1) تنعيم وترشيح وتوحيد 
0(2) تنظيم الجهد 
مكونات دائرة التوحيد :-
ــــــــــــ
(أ)تر انس 16 فـولت (3) أمبير 
(ب) قنطرة توحيد أو (2) أو (1) سيليكون 
(ج) مقاومة حرارية 
(د) فيوز أو أكثر أل AC و فيوز ألDC (يـراعى أمبير الفيوز )
(ه) مكثف كيماوي (25) فولت (4700)U.F عـــادة وهو اكبر مكثف فى التليفزيون 
هذا بالنسبة للتليفزيون (12) و (14) بوصة الذي يكون الخرج النهائي لدائرة تثبيت الجهد (12) فولت
.(2) دائرة تثبيت الجهد :- 
ــــــــــــــ
ووظيفتها إمداد جميع دوائر الجهاز بضغط مستمر تقريباً (12) فولت دون التاثر بضغط المنبع أي إرتفاع وانخفاض التيار AC
وهناك خطا شائع يقع فيه غير الدارسين وذلك بإحلال الترانس المحروق بآخر (12) فولت على إعتبار أن هذا الجهاز يعمل على بطارية السيارة وضغطها (12) فولت 
مكونات دائرة تثبيت الجهد :-
(أ‌) ترانزيستور قدرة 
(ب‌) عدد [2] ترانزيستور صغير 
(د) زينر ZENER 
(هـ) بــوط AVR 
وباقي مكـونـات الـدائرة

مظاهر العطل :-
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(1) الجهاز ميت :- DEAD 
إعوجاج الصورة مع وجود هـــمـم (زيادة DC ) 
(2) نقص فى جوانب الراستر مع إنزلاق رأسى وخلف الصوت 
(3) وجود عمودين ســـــود أفـقـياً 
الإصـــــــــــلاح:-
ــــــــــــــــــــــ
عند حدوث أي عطل فى دائرة تنظيم الجهد فإن بوط AVR لا يقسم فهو فى حالته العادية يضبط خرج دائرة التثبيت بتحريكه يميناً أو شمالاً ونستدل على ذلك بقراءة الـDC وذلك بوضع طرف الآفــو الأســـود على التيونر والطرف الأحمر على نقطة الـــT.Pالخاصة بدائرة التثبيت .
وتكون خطوات الإصلاح كالآتي :-
ضبط جهاز الآفو على 1 أوم وقياس الترانزيستور القدرة
*قياس الزينر *
*تغير ال 2 tr. صغير بدون قياس
*تغير القنطرة إذا لم تجدي الخطوات السابقة
ملحوظة هامة 
إذا كان هناك عيب فى دائرة التغذية لكن البوط avr يقسم فهذا دليل على جفاف المكثف الكيمائي الكبير ويجب تغييره .
بعد أن أتستعرضنا دائرة الـ POWER SUPPLY للتليفزيونات الصغيرة 12 &14 بوصة التي خرج دائرة تغذيتها 12فولت 
دعنا نستعرض دائرة تليفزيون فيليبس 17 بوصة التي تعمل على خرج 215 فولت وبدون تر انس 
مكونات دائرة التغذية :-
ــــــــــــــــ
(1) المقاومة الحرارية R140 2.7R FUSE AC قنطرة التوحيد - الفيوز المستمر 
ترانزيستور قدرة - عدد [2] ترانزستور صغير -زينر 15 فولت - بوط الAVR عدد [2] مقاومة حرارية R149 27K R148 22K
لهذه الدائرة مظهران للعطل :- 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فى حالة ضعف خرج دائرة تنظيم الجهد تكون الشاشة ناقصة الإضاءة من [4] جوانب 
(1) فى حالة زيادة خرج دائرة تنظيم الجهد تكون الإضاءة ممتازة وكذلك الصورة ولكن تتكرر إحتراق TR مكبر الإخراج الأفقي 
(2) فى كلتا الحالتين فغن بوط الـAVR لاتأثير له عند تحريكه فى كل الإتجاهات 
الإصـــــلاح 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ 
 ضبط جهاز الآفو على 1 أوم لإجــــراء القياسات التالية :- 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 قياس ترانزيستور القدرة BUX 84
 قياس الزينر 15 فولت 
 تغيير ال2 TRصغير بدون قياس 
 تغيير ال2 مقاومة حراريةR148 R149بدون قياس ذلك أن من العيوب الخبيثة للمقاومات أن تكبر قيمتها فنلجأ لتغييرها بدون قياس
 إذا لم يتم الإصلاح بعد هذه الإجراءات فإننا نقيس كل مقاومات دائرة التغذية وذلك بفك أحد أطراف المقاومة وقياسها بالأوم حتى نتفادى تداخل المقاومات مع باقى عناصر الدائرة وسنجد إحدى المقاومات OPEN وبتغييرها يتم إصلاح الجهاز بإذن الل
 أعطال خاصة فى دائرة الPOWER SUPPLY 
 (1) إهتزاز الصورة بإرتفاع الصوت يعنى إنكماشها وذلك أن إرتفاع الصوت يعنى زيادة السحب ولا يقابله تثبيت هذا الجهد فهذا العطل فى دائرة التغذية وليس فى دائرة الصوت وإن كان عدم تثبيت جــاك الإيريال جيداً يعطينا نفس المظهر 
 (2) تكرار إحتراق فيوز الAC بمجرد وضع الفبشة ويكون السبب المحول أو أحد الثنائيات 
 (3) إذا كان بوط الAVR يقسم ولكن الصورة بها تعرجات فإن أصابع الإتهام تشير إلى جفاف المكثف الكيميائي ويجب تغييره




مرحلة التردد البينى والكاشف
IF AMP VIDEO DET
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــ 
فى التليفزيونات القديمة تنفذ هذه الدائرة بعدد 3 ترانزيستور + 3 محول IF ويكون الكاشف من الجرمانيوم ومغلف بعلبة حديدية وفى التليفزيونات الحديثة فإن الIC يقوم بهذا العمل وحدها وينخفض عدد محولات الIF وساء تم تنفيذ هذه الدائرة بالطريقة الأولى أو الثانية فإن الوظيفة هى تكبير خرج التيونر بمال يتناسب مع التردد البينى بالصوت والصورة وكشف المرئيات عن الموجة الحاملة لها وذلك بتمر يرها للأرضي 
مظهر العطل
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
شاشة بيضاء لامعة بدون رزاز +وش ضعيف ويمكن التحكم فى إضاءة الشاشة بمفتاح اال Bright
الإصـــلاح
ـــــــــــــ
الأنواع القديمة من التليفزيون والمنفذ دائرته بالترانزيستور فإننا نقوم بالخطوات التالية :-
(1) تغيير ال3 TR بدون قياس ولما كان الرقم الأصلي غير متوفر فإننا نقوم بتركيب TR –BF 199 مع مراعاة إختلاف الBECوهذا الترانزيستور يعمل بكفاءة فى هذه الدا ئرة ويمكن تركيبه لكل التليفزيونات 
(2) قياس المحولات الIF

التيونر مفتاح القنوات 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وهو أنواع عديدة :-
ـــــــــــــــــــ
1-تيونر ميكانيكي وأنواع (3 )
 تيونر VHF يستقبل القنوات الأولى والثانية والثالثة 
 تيونر VHF+إشارة U
 تيونر UHF:
3- تيونر إلكتروني :- وهو يستخدم فى التليفزيون الملون وبعض الأنواع المتطورة من الأبيض والأسود 
تــوصـيلات التيونر الميكانيكي 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
قبل أن أحكم على صلاحية التيونر من عدمه لابد أن أعرف متطلباته وهى أطراف توصيله كما يأتى :-
(1)ِANT أى الإيريال 
(2) + B أو أي 12 فولتDC 
(3)AGC وهى إما تكون طرفان أو طرف واحد (ضابط الكسب الأوتوماتيكى )
(4)IF داخل سلك شيلد وهو طرفان فى كل الحالات
وهناك أطراف أخرى مثل :- 
ــــــــــــ
TP وهذه لا تعنينا فى أى شئ
UB وتعنى تغذية 12 فولت للتيونر U وقد تكون لها طرف بارز أو مكتوبة فقط بدون أطراف
AFT ضابط التوليف الأوتوماتيكي ونستطيع أن نستغني عن هذا الطرف



عود إلى الـAGC 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عندما نستقبل الإشارة من محطة الإرسال وبحسب موقعنا الجغرافي فإن الإشارة قد تكون ضعيفة أو قوية وفى كلا الحالتين لا نستطيع أن نحصل على صورة جيدة ومن هنا تأتى أهمية دائرة الAGC فإذا كانت الإشارة قوية فإنه يضعفها بالقدر المطلوب والعكس صحيح والAGC قدى يكون جزءان أو جزء واحد RFAGC 
IFAGC ونحن نستطيع أن نتحكم كليةً فى RFAGC ومن خبرتنا العملية وجدنا أن طرف الAGC عليه ضغط يتراوح بين 5؛7 فولت نستطيع الحصول عليها بفصل طرف الAGC من الشاسيه وتوصيله بمقاومة 330 ك إلى +B وبذلك نتخلص نهائياً من عيوب الAGC
☺ يمكن تركيب أى تيونر مكان الآخر مع مراعاة تاريخ التثبيت

أعـطـال التيونر
ــــــــــــ 
(1)عطل كلى ومظهره وش + رزاز بدون صوت وصورة كأنك لم توصل الإريال 
(2)عطل جزئي :- وهو الحصول على قناة دون الأخرى 
(3)للحصول على قناة جيدة يجب على أن اعلق التيونر بين رقمين 
(3) نحصل على الصوت فى رقم [5] والصورة فى رقم [6] مثلاً 
ومعروف أن القناة الأولى تأتى على رقم 6 والثانية تأتى على رقم 11 والU على رقم 13 
التيونر يتكون فى جزئه الإلكتروني من 3 TR
(1)ترانزيستور مكبر التردد العالي وظيفته إستلام الإشارة من الإيريال وتكبيرها 
(2) TR المذبذب المحلى يولد تردد محلى للتيونر 
(3) ترانزيستور المازج يمزج خرج التردد العالي بالتردد المحلى المتولد تمهيداً لانتقالهما لمرحلة الIF وأنا كفنى لا أستطيع أن أتدخل فى الجانب الإلكتروني بالإصلاح 

صـيـانـة التيونر 
ــــــــــــــــ
♣التأكد من سلامة توصيلات التيونر 
♣ فك التيونر وتنظيف نقط التلامس والريش بالإسبراى
♣ضبط مسامير الفاين من الداخل بالمفك وجعلها فى الوسط وإذا لم تجدي هذه الإجراءات فى إصلاح التيونر فعلينا تغييره
دائرة المرئيات VEDIO AMP *VEDIO OUT PUTT
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــ
دائرة المرئيات ت هىالخط النهائي للقناة المشتركة للصوت والصورة والمكونة من التيونر IF – كاشفة المرئيات فبعد كشف الإشارة الحاملة للصوت والصورة يأتى دور مرحلة المرئيات لتقوم بالعمليات الآتية :-
(1) الخرج النهائي لإشارة المرئيات من مجمع مكبر إخراج المرئيات إلى كاثود الشاشة 
(2) الصوت يأخذ إشارته من TR مكبر المرئيات الأولى من C
(3) تخرج عينة التزامن من مشع مكبر مرئيات الأول 
(4) تخرج عينة الـAGC من مشع مكبر اول المرئيات 
♣ هناك إختبار لدائرة المرئيات وهو أن نضع طرف الإيريال على B مكبر إخراج المرئيات نسمع هيصة ونرى خطوط وإشارات على الشاشة إذا كانت دائرة المرئيات سليمة 
أعطـــال مـرحلة الفيديو :-
ـــــــــــــــ
(1) إضاءة عالية مع وجود صوت دون رذاذ وتكون الشاشة بيضاء ولا نتمكن من خفض الإضاءة بمفتاح الـ BRIGHT 
(2) شاشة مظلمة مع وجود الصوت وعند إطفاء الجهاز ACمن أحد رجول اللاين + مكثف تنعيم وقبله سليكون توحيد فنتتبع مسار هذا الجهد من اللاين حتى C 
(3) قياس ترانزيستور مكبر مرئيات الأول بالأوم ومراجعة ضغوطه مع الدائرة الفنية 
(4) مراجعة توصيلات سوكيت الشاشة من الشاسيه 
(5) فى حالة الجزء الأكثر سواداً يسار الشاشة فإن هذا العطل يسببه مكثف (1 U.F ( بضغط 250 فولت وهذا المكثف يربط بين الـ C مكبر إخراج المرئيات ومفتاح الإضاءة 
المكونات الرئيسية لدائرة الفيديو :-
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فى الأجهزة القديمة تتكون دائرة الفيديو من :- 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(1) ترانزيستور صغير ويعمل مكبر مرئيات أول 
(2)ترانزيستور قدرة ويعمل مكبر إخراج مرئيات 
(3) بوط الـ CONTRAST من الناصر الهامة فى هذه الدائرة ويمكن التعرف على دائرة المرئيات من تتبع توصيلات هذا المفتاح حتى الشاسية فهنا يوجد دائرة الفيديو 
فى الأجهزة الحديثة تنفذ دائرة الفيديو جزء من IC وتقوم بعمل مكبر مرئيات أول + ترانزيستور قدرة مكبر إخراج مرئيات 
الـشـاشـــة
ـــــــــــــــــــ 
وأطرافها هي :- 
ــــــــــــ
(1) الفتيلة يعنى HEATER أو F 
(2) الكـاثـود 
(3)الشبكة الحكمة والسترة 
(4)الآنــود 
أولاً :-الفـتيلة 
ـــــــــــــــــ 
الشاشة نوعان زور رفيع ـ تأخذ فتيلته 12 فولت وتكون أطرافها رجل 3 و4 والدليل مسافة 
زور تـخـيـن :- وتأخذ فتيلته 6.3 فولت وأطرافها رجل 1 و8 والدليل بروز 
ثـانـيـاً :- الكــاثـود ويكون فى حدود 80 فولت و]أخذ إشارة المرئيات من C ترانزيستور مكبر إخراج المرئيات وهنا نجد مفتاح الإضاءة الموجود فى دائرة الشاشة 
ثـالـثـاً :- الآنــود وهو فتحة فى جانب الشاشة تستقبل الضغط العالي من اللاين ويقدر بحوالي 14 كيلو فولت فى الأجهزة الصغيرة و18 كيلو فى الأجهزة الكبيرة ويسمى E.H.T
وباقي الأطراف ليست ذات بال فى الأجهزة البيض والأسود .
أعطـال الشــاشــة 
(1) إحتراق فتيلة الشاشة وهنا لا تقرأ أوم على أرجل 3و4 فى الشاشات ذات الزور الرفيع ولا رجل 1و8 فى الشاشات ذات الزور التخين وهنا لابد من تغيير الشاشة 
نشترى الشاشة بالبوصة ولا نقول شاشة سانيو أو ناشيونال بل نقول شاشة 14 أو 17 بوصة 
ويتم قياس الشاشة بطول قطر مستطيلها أى الخط الواصل بين أى ركنين متقابلين على الشاشة 
(2)كـسـر الشـاشـة للشاشة عنق رفيع حساس ينبغي الحرص عند التعامل معه ولا نحمل الشاشة من العنق أبـداً فإذا كسر عنق الشاشة فلابد من تغييرها كلية 
وإذا وقع الجهاز على الأرض وكسرت الشاشة فإننا نلاحظ بقع سوداء فى منتصف الشاشة وذلك لتناثر الطلاء الفسفوري المبطن لسطح الشاشة الداخلي 
(3)إضاءة بنفسجي فى عنق الشاشة هذا يعنى أن بها شرخاً غير مرئي ويجب تغييرها 
(4)ضعف الشاشة :- وهذا هو العطل الذي يمكن إصلاحه فى الشاشة 
مظــاهر ضعف الشـاشـة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
(2) إضـاءة ضعيفة تتحسن بإطـفـاء النور أو بتقليل مفتاح الإضـاءة
(3) صورة عفريتة مثل نيجاتيف الصورة
(4) إضاءة شديدة مع ظهور خطوط الـ Blanking ومفتاح الإضاءة لا يؤثر فيها
(5) عدم وجود الإضاءة رغم وجود الضغط العالي وإضاءة الفتيلة 
(6) بقعة فضية تظهر أكثر لمعاناً على الوجه 
الإصــــلاح 
هناك أكثر من طريقة لعلاج ضعف الشاشة وهو :-
(1)الشحن أو تمشيط الشاشة وذلك باستخدام جهاز حديث يشحن الشاشات بأنواعها ويقيسها مدى جودتها وليس قباس الفتيلة فقط كما يفعل الآفـو فعندما تقيس الفتيلة فهذا معناه أن الفتيلة غير محترقة ولا أستطيع أن أحكم على مدى كفاءتها ولكن جهاز الشحن يمكنني من ذلك كما سنرى فى دروسنا العملية وهو ليس جهاز شحن بالمعنى المفهوم بل هو جهاز تمشيط أو تنشيط الوصلات الداخلية للشاشة لإزالة ما تراكم عليها من كربون تظهر بقع بيضاء فى منتصف الشاشة 
(3) ظهور خطوط ااــ BLAKING (فـتـل ) أو خطوط التسطير 
(4) صوت وصورة جيدة إلا أن الجزء الأيسر من الشاشة أقل إضاءة 
(5) صورة باهتة عديمة الـ CONTRAST 


الإصـلاح 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(1)قياس ترانزيستور القدرة هو الـ VEDIO OUT PUT بألأوم 
(2) قياس الضغوط على ترانزيستور مكبر إخراج الفيديو وهى فى حدود ال100 فولت ونحن نعلم ـأن الخرج النهائي لدائرة التغذية هو 12 فولت تقريباً فمن أين أتت لنا ال100 فولت تغذية C ترانزيستور إخراج المرئيات 
♠ هذا الجهد من الضغوط الإضافية للاين وفى حالة عدم وجوده على Cنتتبع خط سيره فهو جهد 
وهذا الجهاز يمكنني أيضاً من معرفة إن كان هناك short بين أحد أرجل الشاشة وآخر 
(2) عمل لفات على اللاين 
نحن نعلم أن الفتيلة ما بين 6 و 12 فولت واللاين كترانس له ملف ابتدائي وملفات أخرى ثانوية ونستطيع أن نستغل هذه الخاصية وننشئ ملف ثانوي خرجه أكبر من الـ6 فولت أو الـ12 فولت ونستغل هذا الخرج فى تغذية الشاشة فنزيد من تسخينها أى نعجل بمرور الإلكترونيات أى نعصر الشاشة حتى تزيد إضاءتها وهذا الإجراء لأجـل مسمى فهو يحسن الإضاءة لمدة بين 5 إلى 10 أشهر 
وكل لفة على اللاين تنتج لنا 1.5 فولت فنبدأ بـ 6 لفات ونفصل أطراف الفتيلة الأساسية ونستبدلهم بطرفي الملف الذي أجريناه على اللاين وممكن أن نزيد اللفات أو نقللها حسب إضاءة الشاشة 
(3)تقوية الفتيلة بتر انس (1) أمبير أكبر من الفولت الأساسي اللازم لإضاءة الفتيلة وهى نفس النظرية السابقة وإن إختلفت طريقة التنفيذ
ونحن نفضل إستخدام جهاز الشحن لكننا نصطدم بمشكلة أن الشاشة قد لاتقبل الشحن ولكنها إذا استجابت للشحن تعود ناصعة الإضاءة ويكون هذا من حظنا وحظ العميل . الـراستـر
ـــــــــ 
أى الإضاءة البيضاء التى نراها على الشاشة عبارة عن نقطة بيضاء فى منتصف الشاشة وتقوم دائرة الأفقي بفردها أفقياً وتقوم دائرة الرأسى بفرد هذه النقطة رأسياً حتى نحصل على راستر جيد 
الرأسي (vertical )
دائرة الرأسى ترسم 625 خط أفقي كل كادر حتى نحصل على راستر جيد وبالتالي صورة جيدة .
مـكـونـات الـدائـرة :- 
(أ)فى التليفزيون القديم :- تنفذ دائرة الرأسى بعدد (5) ترانزيستور 
(1)مكـبـر رأسي 
(2) مـذبذب رأسي 
(3)حـافز والترانزستورات السابقة من النوع الصغير 
(4)عدد (2)ترانزيستور قدرة دفع وجذب pull 
*** فى حالة التليفزيون الحديث تنفذ دائرة الـvert بالطرق الآتية :- 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
تقوم IC واحدة بجميع عمليات الرأسى وأشهر رقم لهذه الدائـرة IC upc1031 
و UPC 1031و CD1031 ويمكن الإحلال بينها .
دائـرة الـVERT بها 3 مقاومات متغيرة 
(1) واحد خارجي لإستعمال المالك ويسمى التثبيت الرأسى VERT .HOLD ورمزه الفني 



(2)V.hight أو v.size 
ووظيفته التحكم فى إرتفاع الصورة من أعلى ومن أسفل وهو بوط داخلى بدون أكس 
(3) v.line الخطية الرأسية 
ووظيفته تنسيق وترتيب الخطوط لمنع الاستطالة أو انبعاج الصورة 

الأعطـــال
ــــــــ
(2) خط أفقي لامع وباقي الشاشة مظلم أى عطل رأسى كامل - تعطل المسح الرأسى

(2)جزء أسود من أعلى أو أسفل أو من أحد الجانبين 
3) جزء أسود من أعلى وأسفل الصورة وفى بداية السواد جزء لامع شديد اللمعة يسمى مراية 
(4)تعطل المسح الرأسى وعودة للعمل (متقطع ) 
أى vert كلى متقطع بمعنى ظهور خط أفقي لامع وباقي الشاشة مظلم – ثم إكتمال الراستر وعودة الخط الأفقي اللامع مع إظلام الشاشة 
(4) عند بداية التشغيل نرى خط أفقي لامع وباقي الشاشة مظلم ثم تمتلأ الشاشة بالراستر بعد فترة 
(5) نصف الشاشة مظلم والآخر يعمل (مضيء )
(6) خط أفقي لامع وباقي الشاشة مظلم ويكون الخط الأبيض به درجة من التعرج . 
الإصــلاح
ــــــــ 
فى حالة الدائرة المنفذة ترانزستورات :-
ــــــــــــــ 
(1) قياس الجهود على كل TR بالمقارنة بالدائرة 
(2) قياس الترانزستورات بالأوم 
(3) تغيير المكثفات الكيماوية لمرحلة الـ VERT ونبدأ بالمكثف المسئول عن تنعيم تغذية الـVERT 
(4) محـاولة الضبط من البوط أو تغييرها 

أضـواء على أعطـال الـ VERT :-
ـــــــــــــــــ 
(2) عطل المراية يكون بسبب مكثف كيماوي فى دائرة الــVERT 
(2) العيب المتقطع يكون بسبب لحامات جـافة فنراجع لحـامات الـدائـرة
(3)بـداية التشغيل بانقطاع المسح الرأسى ثم تبدأ الصورة فى الامتلاء بعد قليل بسبب 
مكثف كيماوي تنعيم تغذية الرأسى .
(3) الخط الأفقي المتعرج يكون بسبب انفصال أحد أطراف اليوك الخاص بالملف الرأسى 
SYNC التـزامـن
ــــــــــــــ 
التزامن هو إحدى معطيات دائرة المرئيات ومعناه أن ما يتم فى الأستوديو وتلقطة كاميرا التصوير نراه على شاشة التليفزيون فى نفس اللحظة 
والتزامن هو البداية الحقيقية لدائرة الأفقي وبعيداً عن دائرة التفاضل والتكامل والكلام النظري فإن دائرة التزامن تنقسم إلى جزئين :-
(1) فـاصل نبضات تزامن 
(2) مكبر نبضات التزامن 
مكونات الدائرة :- 
فى الأجهزة القديمة تكون المكونات الرئيسية لدائرة التزامن (2) ترانزيستور و(1) مكبر و(1) فاصل نبضات تزامن ويكون الترانزستورين NPN والآخـر PNP 
أما فى الأجهزة الحديثة فإن دائرة التزامن تنفذ كالآتي :-
(1) ترانزيستور فاصل نبضات التزامن 
(2) مكبر نبضات التزامن جزء من IC المذبذب الأفقي 
مظــاهـر العطـل 
ـــــــــــــ 
من أطرف مظاهر الأعطال ذلك أنه فى حالة فقد التزامن الأفقي فإن الصورة تمشى بالعرض 
أو تتحرك ببطء رأسياً فى حالة فقد التزامن الرأسى 
وفى حالة الفقد الكلى للتزامن فإن الصورة تتحرك أفقياً ورأسياً فى نفس الوقت 
مظهر آخر للعطل :- وهو تقطع الصورة إلى شرائح أفقية 
وفى كل الحالات فإن مفتاح الوقف الرأسى وملف الأُسوليتور لا يستطيعان تثبيت الصورة 
الإصلاح :- (1)قياس ترانزيستور وتغيير التالف 
(3) مراجعة ضغوط الـIC 
الأفـقي
مرحلة الأفقي مسؤولة عن إضاءة الشاشة أى (الراستر ) وتتكون من عدة مراحل :-
(1) AFC ضابط التردد الأتوماتيكي 
(2) Horizosc مذبذب أفقي 
(3) Horizodriv حافز أفقي 
(4) Horizamp مكبر إخراج أفقي 
(5) الـلايـن
(6) ملفات الانحراف الأفقي YOKE 
ضابط التردد الأفقي :-
فى التليفزيون القديم مكون (2) ثنائى عكس بعض
فهو يستقبل نبضات التزامن الأفقي من المرئيات كما يستقبل عينه من التردد الأفقي من اللاين . والتردد الأفقي الصحيح (15625 )ذبذبة فى الثانية ويعمل مقارنة بين الترددين وإذا وجد فرقاً فإنه يعطى إشارة للمذبذب الأفقي لتصحيح هذا التردد 
العطل :- صورة مقطعة لشرائط أفقية ولا يستطيع ملف المذبذب الأفقي ضبط 
الصورة 
الإصــلاح :-قياس ال(2) ثنائى وباقى مكونات الدائرة ومراجعة ضغوط الـ ICالأجهزة الحديثة . 
المذبذب الأفقي H.H 
ينفذ هذه الدائرة ترانزيستور صغير عادة وأهم أجزائها ملف الأُسوليتور وهو ملف ذو قلب فرايت ووظيفته التغذية العكسية وضبط التردد وعندما يعمل نسمع له صفارة مميزة تساعدنا فى تحديد العطل وهو ملف مكون من 4 أطراف واحد للتثبيت والثلاثة أطراف الأخرى متصلة ببعضها وتقيس أوم وبداخله قطعة من الفحم بها أكس يتحرك للداخل والخارج فيتغير التردد حتى ينضبط .
وعند التغيير نراعى حجم الملف الطرفين اللذين يقيسان مع بعضهما هل هم للداخل أم للخارج ويمكن تعديل أرجل الملف الجديد ليتناسب شكلياً مع الملف المراد تغييره 
الأعطـــال 
(1)تعطل الترانزيستور أو ملف الأسوليتور يقطع الإضاءة
(2)تقطع الصور إلى شرائط أفقية مائلة 
(3)ظهور صورتين أو أكثر كلما بعنا عن التردد الصحيح 
الإصــلاح 
(1)قياس الترانزيستور بالأوم وضغوطه بالـDC 
(3) قياس ملف الأُسوليتور أو بط الأسوليتور بالأوم
(4) محاولة الضبط من الملف 
فى الأجهزة الحديثة :- فإن IC واحدة تقوم بعمل AFC ,H.H ,H.DRIVE 
الحــافز الأفقي 
مكونات الدائرة :- عادة من ترانزيستور صغير ومحول ربط (تر انس صغير جداً ) يسمى DRIVE ويقوم بعمل توفبق بين خرج مرحلة الافز ودخل مكبر الإخراج الأفقي . ومحول الDRIVE موجود فى الأجهزة الحديثة والقديمة وعند عطله وتعذر الحصول عليه نستخدم بدلاً منه محول OUT PUT الموجود فى الكاسيت والمعلوم أن محول الDRIVE (2) ملف ثانوي وابتدائي 
الثانوي من ناحية اللاين ويأخذ الملف الابتدائي ضغط المنبع يعنى خرج دائرة التغذية عبر مقاومة ومنه يتغذى ترانزيستور الـDRIVE 
أما الملف الثانوي فيتولد على طرفيه جهد ضعيف AC يقدر بنصف فولت نأخـذه دليلاً على سلامة ما قبله من مراحل 
أعطال الدرايف
من أعطال الدرايف الشهيرة
تلامس الملف الابتدائي مع الملف الثانوىفيؤدى إلى احتراق الترانزيستور و مقاومة تغذية الدرايف 
**ومن اعطالة حدوث شورت فى ملفه الابتدائي وهنا ينفجر الترانزيستور
فى هذه الحالة نغير الدرايف بدون قياس
أيضا نجد المقاومة محروقة وإذا غيرنها تعاود الإحراق.
أى عطل فى دائرة الدرايف يقطع الإضاءة .
مكبر الإخراج الأفقي
ويسمية الفنيون ( الباور)ذلك انه غالبا مايكون ترانزستور قدرة كبير الحجم معدني.
وغالبا مايكون لترانزيستور القدرة تبريد معدني يبدد الحرارة الناشئة عن تشغيله وإذا كان التبريد متصل بالشاسية فلأبد من عزل الباور عن الشاسيه وذلك بميكا والمسامير المثبت بالتداخل بين الترانزيستور وباقي عناصر الدائرة .
أضواء على الباور
(1) الوضع الطبيعي الباور أن يكون دافئا أثناء التشغيل .
(2) لأبد من وجود جهد سالب AC حوالي 5, فولت حتى يعمل .
(3) سخونة الباور اكثر من اللازم دليل احتراق اللاين أو اليوك .
(4) (تحذير هام) لا نقيس D C بالآفو على Cالباور أثناء التشغيل حتى لا يحترق الافو . اللاين – محول الإخراج الأفقي
وهو مسئول عند إنتاج الضغط العالي اللازم لإضاءة الشاشة E*H*Tويقدر ب14-20ك فولت حسب حجم الجهاز ولكنه لحسن الحظ 1 أمبير أى ليس مميت.
والاين قد يكون 3 ملفات أو اكثر ولا يختبر بالاوم .
وللاين مهام أخري الى جانب إنتاج الضغط العالي فمن ملفاته الثانوية نحصل على الجهود الثانوية اللازمة لتشغيل المراحل الأخرى للجهاز .
ملف الضغط العالي للاين نختبره بتقريبه للأرضي فينتج شرارة بنفسجية اللون طولها 2 بوصة .
ضروري جدا اختبار المقاومة التي تمد الاين بالتغذية خرج دائرة POWER SUPPLYوتكرار احتراق هذه المقاومة :-
1- احتراق الاين . 
2- أو احتراق الباور .
3- سخونة الاين تعنى احتراقه 
4- ما ينتجه اللاين من ضغط عالي أو جهود ثانوية يكون ACمحتاجة لتوحيد .
5- يوحد الضغط العالي بال T Vوهو يشبه السيجارة على أحد علامة ++ تكون هذه العلامة فى اتجاه الشاشة ولا يختبر ال TV ولكن نستدل عل عطله بالآتي:-
1-وجود بقعة سوداء فى منتصف الشاشة .
2-كتم الضغط العالى رغم وجوده .
3-سخونة ال TV .
4-فى الأجهزة الحديثة يكون ال TV جزء داخلي من اللاين .
5-يطلب ال TV بالشاشة فنقول TV 14 بوصة مثلا .
أعطال الأفقي
1-عدم وجود الضغط العالي وبالتالي عدم وجود الراستر .
2-WIDTH أىنقص الصورة من الجانبين .
3-تقطع الصورة إلي شرائح أفقية لايمكن ضبطها مع ضعف إضاءة الشاشة .
الإصلاح
التأكد من وجود الإشارة على الدرايف .
قياس كل ترانزستور مرحلة الأفقي








مقدمة نظري للتليفزيون الأبيض والأسود
فى هذا الجزء نتعرف على العناصر الاليكترونيه المختلفه التى يتكون منها التليفزيون
وكيفية قياسها داخل الجهاز وخارجه وقرائتها فى الدائرة وفى هذة المقدمة نعرض لك 
الحد الادنىمن المعلومات النظريه الضروريه لاستخدمها فى الورشة حتى لا يصاب الدارس
بالملل.
المقاومة 
1-حرارية اوسلكية
2-كربونية
3-متغيرة
4-PTC
المقاومة الحرارية
مصنوعة من السلك تختبر بالاوم ليس لها اتجاه تختبر أيضا بالكهرباء AC.DC 
معلومتها يكفينى أن أعرف عن المقاومة الوات والأوم
أعطالها
1-short
Open2-
3-قيمة عالية
وحدات قياس المقاومة اوم كيلو=1000اوم ميجا =1000كيلو
الرمز الفنى للمقاومة وكيفية قرائتها من خلال جدول الالوان يتدرب عليه الدارس
فى محاضراتنا العملية

المكثف
المكثف نوعان كيمائى سراميكى أو ثابت
معلوماته الفولت والميكرو فاراد وهو ذو طرفين بينهما عازل
يختبر المكثف الكيمائى بالاوم والسليم يشحن ويفرغ اما المكثف السراميكى
فالسليم لا يقرأ أوم
أعطال المكثف
1-SHORT اىيتحرك المؤشر ولايعود وعند اختبار المكثف لا نلتزم بوضع
الطرف الموجب للافو على الطرف الموجب للمكثف
2-open أى لا يتحرك مؤشر الافو
3-DRY أى جفاف المادة الكيمائية داخل المكثف
4-leakage المكثف به تسريب بين أطرافه 
والبند 3و4لا يستطيع جهاز الافو الكشف عنهم والمكثف الكيمائى له
طرفان موجب وسالب اقصرهم السالب
الملف شبيه بالمقاومه الكربونيه من حيث الشكل وعند احتراقه
يستبدل بمقاومه 1اوم
المحول نوعان 1-قلب فرايت مثل IF
2-قلب حديد مثل الترانس
المحول أو الترانس 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عبارة عن ملفين إبتدائى وثانوي بينهما قلب حديدي 
والملف الإبتدائى هو الأكبر وهو الذي يأخذ ال 220 فولت وهو المعرض للاحتراق 
والملف الثانوي هو الأصغر وتنتقل إليه الكهرباء بالحث من تأثير المجال المغناطيسي نتيجة لمرور التيار فى الملف الإبتدائى .
الآن كيفية التعرف على أطراف الترانس
ماذا يحدث لو أوصلنا المحول الإبتدائىب220فولت ؟
ينصهر الفيوز العمومي
أما كيفية التعرف على أطراف المحول بواسطة الأفوميتر فالملف الإبتدائى
مقاومته أكبر من الملف الثانوي .
الموحد أو السليكون او الدايود
الموحد يقوم بالتوحيد:أىيقوم بتحويل التيار المتردد إلي تيار مستمر
أى من ACC
وله طرفان أنو كاثود 
وطرف الكاثود ذو العلامة البيضاء
كيفية قياس الموحد أو السيليكون؟
عن طريق الافو ميتر على وضع الأوم بوضع الطرف الأحمر على الكاثود ذو العلامة 
البيضاء والطرف الأسود على الانود.
وإذا عكسنا الأطراف فانه لا يقيس.
الـزينــر 
ــــــ
الزينريقوم بتثبيت الجهد وهو يشبه الموحد من حيث الشكل وطريقة القياس 

الصوت
الفوليوم :- 
ـــــــــــــ
مقاومة متغيرة تتحكم فى جهد الإشارة التي تصل إلي مكبر جهد الصوت
وانه متصل بالأرضي
إذا حركنا البوط الى جهة الأرضي انعدام الصوت وإذا حركنا الفوليوم
للجهة الأخرى ارتفع الصوت.
بمعنى أخر ان الفوليوم يتعامل مع إشارة الصوت لذلك إذا وضعت
إشارة على منتصف الفوليوم حدد مدى صلاحية مرحلة الإخراج من 
عدمه.
إلا انه فى الأجهزة الملونة التي تعمل بالريموت فان الفوليوم لا علاقة 
له بالإشارة فهو يتعامل مع DC
فلا يضع اختبار مرحلة الخرج بوضع إشارة عليه.
يتكون الصوت من أربع مراحل.
1-مكبر التردد البينى 
2-كاشف الصوت.
3-مكبر جهد الصوت.
4-مكبر إخراج الصوت.
تتكون جميع المراحل من ترانزاستورات وثنائيات ومكبر الجهد يسمى حافز
واخراج الصوت ترانزستور قدرة يكبر أو ترانزاستوراين قدرة دفع وجذب.
يتكون مكبر التردد البينى وكاشف الصوت من متكاملة وجهد الصوت
ومكبر إخراج الصوت متكاملة أخرى وفى الأجهزة الجديدة يتم أوضع
مراحل الصوت فى متكاملة واحدة.
أعطال الصوت 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1- صورة جيدة وعدم وجود صوت إطلاقا المرحلة الأولى تحديد أى مرحلة بها العطل
توضع الإشارة من على قاعدة الترانزاستور الحافز فإذا سمعت صفارة فان هذه المراحل
سليمة وتوضع الإشارة مرة أخرى على طرف 12 بالمتكاملة
2-صوت مشوه وضعيف والصورة جيدة عادة ما يكون الاشتباه فى مراحل الإخراج.
ملحوظة 
ـــــــــــــــــ
الخطوة الأولى هي القياس المبدئي بالاوم الترانزاستور بدون فصله من الدائرة


----------



## aymoni (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شباب السلام عليكم رمضان كريم
وعيدكم مبارك وعساكم من عوداه
شباب ارجو المساعده في الحصول علي دائره مراقب معدل نبضات القلب مع بعض الشرح المفصل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymoni (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*شباب السلام عليكم رمضان كريم
وعيدكم مبارك وعساكم من عوداه
شباب ارجو المساعده في الحصول علي دائره مراقب معدل نبضات القلب مع بعض الشرح المفصل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​

[email protected]


----------



## كودكوم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراً*

اتمنىان يكون هناك فحص عناصر مع الصور التوضحية


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلآم عليكم ,,
اخي نور سات بارك الله فيك و تسلم على النقل الرائع و التجميعة المفيدة ,,
لكن هناك ملحوظة صغيرة مهمة للأخوان الزوار .. انه الصور لا تظهر مطلقآ .,, نرجو من كرمك اكمال الموضوع ليظهر في ابهى حلة ,,

واعادة رفع الصور و وضعها بالشكل السليم ,,

مودتي

ملآعب الآسنة ’’


----------



## gamal h saddeek (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mik (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريف عبدالرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_radi (12 مايو 2010)

عزيزى انا فنى اصلاح وامتلك مكبر قديم جدا ماركة تليفونكن بقدرة 60 وات استريو وقدرة كهربائية للتشغيل 48 فولت يعمل ب2 ترانزيستور pnp كبيرة ومعدنية لكل جانب والدارة باسلاك ولا يوجد بها بيانات فارجو من سيادتكم افادتنا واعطاكم الله من فضلة وفى ميزان حسناتكم انشاء الله والموضوع هام وعاجل


----------



## سعدون عبد الله (31 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*


----------



## ibrahim eldeeb (9 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع تستحق الشكر


----------



## electro_mohaned (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات ولو نصهم ما عرفت شنو يسوون لأن بعدنا بنصف الطريق​


----------



## أبو موئل (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن كنت أتمنى بتزويد هذه المعلومات بصور توضيحية لكا عنصر من هذه العناصر الإلكترونية لتكون هذه المعلومات ذات فائدة أعم وأشمل


----------



## mokhlis (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حقيقه انا ممبهر العضو الذى افاض فى الالكترونيات ده شخص ماساهل لاتو بدا كلامو بالرسول (ص)
الخير فى امتى الى يوم القيامه


----------



## sameh_nassar14 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tigerman2008 (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لكم وفيكم


----------

